
Facebook's Zuckerberg says he was coached by Steve Jobs - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/11/07/facebooks_zuckerberg_says_he_was_coached_by_steve_jobs.html
======
pspeter3
I wonder if Steve Jobs felt more inclined to coach Zuckerberg after the
announcement of Android

